# MacBook Battery Failing?



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Recently my MacBook has been crashing from about 8-15% with no warning. Also, when this happens, it doesn't go into sleep like it does after it glides down to 0% and gives you the "Reserve Battery Power" warning. It just shuts down.

I think the battery is still holding its charge... but if the time it lasts is slowly decreasing... I don't know if I'd notice. The only other problem I am having is that the screen flickers at startup and some other times... but I think that is probably unrelated.

Does anyone know if this is sign that my battery might be starting to fail? 

Thanks


----------



## blackcivic (Jan 15, 2008)

have you tried to calibrate your battery?

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86284


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, I haven't done that in a while.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Read this as well.


----------

